# Prevent Print Screen function on website?



## truthstar (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a website with copy written images and I have a code that does not allow right clicking to save the image, but I wondering if there is a way to get around the PRINT SCREEN button? Users can still use the button then past the screen shot and crop the image.

Thank you, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Nope, I don't know of any way to prevent use of the print screen key. The problem is, there's really no way to protect your content once it's displayed on someone's screen. They can use a graphics tool to take a snapshot of the image and there are ways to get around telling the browser not to cache content, etc.

I would watermark your content to obscure it and hope for the best. 

Peace...


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I would recommend removing your script that disables right-click. It does not prevent anyone from steeling your content, but it does prevent people from using the full functionality of their browsers. You are more likely to hurt honest users then prevent content theft. Trust me when I say that disabling right click will NOT protect your content.

If it's images you are worried about I would look into watermarks. A visible one will be obvious to the user. You can also try a digital watermark, this way if you find the image elsewhere you can prove it is yours.

Also make sure a copywrite statement is displayed at the bottom of every page, that way people won't claim they did not know.


----------

